# Long time lurker TTC#1



## Barro

Hey, after seeing how wonderful everyone is on here I decided to join!

I'm 23, diagnosed with PCOS as a teen and have been NTNP with my husband for roughly 2 years. We got married in May and still haven't had any luck. 

We've been TTC (without admitting it to myself) for over a year. I didn't want to admit it because I knew I could have problems conceiving, but here we are.

I'll be starting a journal and I look forward to following all of your journeys as well!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and good luck! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Barro

Welcome to BabyandBump

Good luck :dust: 

x


----------

